

Asymmetrica adds extra spaces to website text to improve reading comprehension - ivank
http://qz.com/452848/this-article-has-been-perfectly-formatted-for-maximum-reading-comprehension-2/?

======
tobias2014
If you intend to try the plugin: "Please create an Asym account to activate
the extension. It's simple and we don't give your email address to third
parties! We'll send you a confirmation email with a link to activate your
account, so please make sure your email address is valid and correct."

I wonder if the addition of spaces is done client side or server side (and as
such would send all your website texts to them)?

~~~
ivank
The source code in the Firefox extension suggests it's all done server-side.

------
pbowyer
Do read their privacy policy before installing:
[http://www.asym.co/privacy](http://www.asym.co/privacy)

Especially the paragraphs beginning "In order to provide" and "When you
visit". There's a lot of data being collected.

------
IanCal
Might be a placebo-like effect for me, I'd have to have a really good setup to
experiment with whether or not it helps or is really noticeable without
knowing beforehand if it's been applied or not (or applied randomly instead).

This looks wrong. The extra gaps look like pauses and they're not in sensible
places for pauses. That then made me think of someone doing a Christopher
Walken impression.

------
irridia
We've removed some irrelevant boilerplate from the Privacy Policy, and updated
the FAQ. We collect as little as possible, though we completely respect
anyone's privacy concerns and decisions. We welcome feedback since this is a
critical part of building our users' trust.

Yes, the processing is performed by our server-side language models, and is
never stored.

Ken info@asym.co

------
subtenante
It's interesting, but I find peculiar the choice of the words which are
overspaced. I would expect works like 'that', 'from', 'with' far more
important for chunking than 'to' for instance.

------
taku_pl
Those extra spaces feel like I'm walking upstairs and I suddenly miss a step.
Completely throws me Knocks me out of the rhythm every time.

Although I spent some time as an editor, so that's probably it.

